# Can I take Clomid if i have PCOS, Endo,Bicornuate uterus & Ovulate??



## babyhope84 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi all!!
[/color]
I haven't been on here for a while but am still in the same situation..
[/color]
[/color]I have just got married and have kept hold of my Clomid which i was prescribed in 2011... Now is the right time however i am unsure if these are right for me and dont know who else to talk too so please help?
[/color]
[/color]I have PCOS, Endometriosis, a bicornuate uterus and ovulate normally and regularly. I have had 2 Laporoscopy's and a Colproscopy to treat the PCOS, burn some endo and try and fix my uterus! I have been trying to conceive for about 7 years now and am only 29. I do however have a son of 8 who was a miracle and is my world!!
[/color]
[/color]*Please can someone tell me or advise me if it is safe to take Clomid in my condition? I am eager more then ever to get pregnant and if this fails then IUI will be needed.*
[/color]
[/color]*All comments / Experiences welcome!!*
[/color]
[/color]*Thank you!*


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Why are you not discussing this with your doctor? I don't think it would be a smart idea to start Clomid after almost 2 years of saving a prescription. Your condition might have changed in these 2 years. It just seems unwise to me to start Clomid without supervision of a doctor, especially when one usually gets a few starting ultrasounds and so on when using it, to see if there aren't too many follicles developing, which might very well be your case, because you said you ovulate regularly. So, I would really talk to a doctor about this.


----------



## babyhope84 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have spoken with my doctor and she said she isn't clued up about Clomid and asked me to see my private specialist but he is only available if i pay for him, which is frustrating as i just need a yes or no :-(


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

You _can_ take clomid with the conditions you describe but it's worth noting that clomid has been shown to have little success in women who ovulate regularly. Clomid is an ovulation inducer, which you don't need. It is often prescribed as a first treatment in cases of fertility issues/prolonged TTC even if the woman ovulates regularly purely because it is inexpensive and not invasive; however, like I say, there's often not much point taking it in that situation.

I agree with Alvy - it's not wise to self-medicate and things could have changed a lot in the last 2 years. It _could_ be the endometriosis that is preventing you from getting pregnant. A hysteroscopy might be a good idea in that instance. But you won't know unless you speak to a specialist and get some professional advice. You won't be able to move on to IUIs if you don't see a specialist anyway, so my advice would be that you either ask your GP for a gynae referral or you pay to see your private specialist. You shouldn't take clomid without any sort of monitoring (whether it be one or more ultrasound scans or just a CD21 progesterone test to check for ovulation), especially if you've never taken it before and don't know what to expect. Without monitoring you won't know if the dose you are on is high enough/too high/doing anything. It's really not worth the risk.

Good luck. I am a big advocate of clomid (as you'll see from my signature, it's got me pregnant twice) but it should never be taken unmonitored.

Lots of luck. x


----------



## Marsh86 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all I have been trying to concive for 2 years now was diagnosed with pcos 1 year ago. It's been so hard been taking clomid and metformin and it's just not working my cycles are still irregular and I still Havnt ovulated. I have came off both meds and started taking the herb Agnes castus as I've heard so many good stories. Just wondering if anybody has any story's going through the same thing. Had anyone tried agnus castus I would love to hear your stories.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Marsh, we have also been trying for just over 2 years and also have pcos, did you have a hsg? mine showed the tubes are fine but have been on clomid for 6 months, first on 50mg and now on 100mg and still nothing. I am on borderline of having ovulated. I am interested in trying agnus cactus too x


----------

